# Linux: .cgz files



## lemonadesoda (May 10, 2008)

I'm looking for some help or pointers on this one.

I have a musicCAST server, not x86, but based on a Linux kernel.  The main code is buried in a 18MB .cgz archive. I would like to inspect/modify some of the kernel (swapping out modules) update to latest versions and add some functionality.

How can I uncompress/unzip this .cgz file so I can inspect it (under Windows)? I've tried 7-zip and gzip from windows cmd prompt, but neither seem to recognise the archive.


----------



## panchoman (May 10, 2008)

you might need to use a linux emulator to do that on windows.


----------

